# Linen vs. Cotton for Summer Casual Pants



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

The current thread, "Linen pants and what to wear with them" got me to thinking about the settings in which linen might be superior to cotton for casual summer pants. My understanding has been along the lines of: Linen is cooler than cotton--and thus better in really hot weather--but it wrinkles more easily than cotton and therefore is higher-maintenance. Living in Vancouver, where summer temperatures seldom get to the really hot level (it's a relatively rare day in July or August when the mercury rises above 85 F, and most days are below 80 F), I've never felt the need for linen for its coolness alone. However, are there other variables to consider when comparing the two fabrics? Linen _looks_ a little different than cotton; does this play into the choice between them? What other factors should be considered? Is a cotton/linen blend superior to each alone?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

wrinkled linen looks better than wrinkles cotton. also, a heavy weight linen is great in your climate (and mine) for summer, while a heavy weight cotton will be smotheringly hot.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Roger:

Linen is dressier than cotton. Linen fibers are much stronger and more lustrous than cotton. They are cool and absorbent, but wrinkle very easily, unless blended with manufactured fibers. Many linen trousers in stores now have some non-wrinkle properties.

Cotton is cool, comfortable, absorbent and durable through many washings. Cotton actually gets stronger with washing. It breathes, holds dye well and feels luxurious.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

My choice is linen. Summers here in DC can be oppressively hot and humid and linen is about all I wear between June and September. I find it much cooler than cotton and it looks better when wrinkled. You may also want to consider tropical weight wool and fresco.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Is there a difference in cleaning? Cotton is almost always machine-wash. Does linen normally have to be dry-cleaned?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Roger said:


> Is there a difference in cleaning? Cotton is almost always machine-wash. Does linen normally have to be dry-cleaned?


I have several pairs of linen trousers that are washable! Check the label before you buy.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I find that linen, as pointed out above, wrinkles terribly, and when it does it looks stretched out and sloppy. Cotton, especially non-iron like the BBs clarks etc, look good and presentable all day. Maybe I'm not as heat sensitive as you who like linen, but cotton seems every bit as cool and comfortable to me.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Linen has a rumpled Anglo aristo in the colonies appearance, or ol' Suthun, that most folks just perceive as unkempt. 

It's an acquired preference and not really practical for commerce unless amongst a like-minded ilk.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

*Where does silk fit in here?*

How about pure silk or a 50/50 silk/cotton blend? Cooler or hotter than cotton and linen? More or less prone to wrinkling than cotton or linen?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Roger said:


> How about pure silk or a 50/50 silk/cotton blend? Cooler or hotter than cotton and linen? More or less prone to wrinkling than cotton or linen?


I like Linen but only high quality linen. I recently bought a pair of silk/linen/wool pants at BB. thet don't wrinkle nearly as much.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

All my warm weather odd trousers are linen. I don't mind the wrinkles. High quality linen? Mine are custom made and I thought they were top quality. That was before I read about custom linen trousers costing $900+.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Am I nuts for not finding silk particularly cool?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

I find linen trousers I see in stores too soft on the silhouette, as compared to cotton trousers. Are all linen trousers like this?


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Linen is by far my favorite fabric. Living in LA I can wear it at least six months out of the year. I machine wash all my linen clothing. Cold water and woolite hang to dry. No problem.

I suggest going 100% linen unless your climate doesn't creep up past 80 or 80 degrees.

Furthermore, yes silk does not breath as well as linen or cotton. I recall one year my brother in law bought up all these silk Tommy Bahama short sleeve shirts. He couldn't understand why he sweated in them worse then his cotton tee's.
Mark


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> Am I nuts for not finding silk particularly cool?


I don't find silk all that cool either. I have some 50/50 linen and silk shirts that seem to rob the linen of its breathing ability.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

DocHolliday said:


> Am I nuts for not finding silk particularly cool?


Manton comments that silk is hot in "The Suit": "Know that silk is hot...."

He has commented to the same effect in the fora from time to time.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Because Summer is nearly upon us, i thought i would bump this thread up, rather than start a new thread, i hope that is OK.

I have just bought a pair of linen trousers for the first time in my life. I was thinking i dont want to die without having firstly owned a pair, or worn a pair.

But are clothes to be tucked into 100% linen trousers with the drawstring? ANd what type of belt goes with the linen pants?


----------

